# RBP Breeding



## trenchcoat_pervert (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello all, new here..........I have 5 Reds have had them together in a 30 gallon tank for the past year, get along exceptionally well. Just moved them into a 55 gallon tank tonight, about 2 hours ago. Within 15 minutes they were well adjusted and running the tank. A couple of the p's will angle their bodies either up/ or down and wiggle against another p, and than swim away. Almost at times seems like they are fighting......not sure if they are trying to establish the "BULL" or if they are getting a little frisky. Any thoughts?

[email protected]


----------



## Veganutz (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh thats fish talk saying "give me a jack and coke!" b/c I am tweeking out adjusting to my new crib.









_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Eric Vega
University of Illinois
psychology
pre-med
EMT-B
class 2005

55 gal: 4 RBPs 5.5-6 in.
30 gal: 1 ocellaris clown, 2 pajama cardinals, 1 yellow tail blue damsel
55 gal: Red tail boa 3.5 feet
30 gal: 2 breeding crested geckos
10 gal: 1 rose hair tarantula
05 gal: desert gecko


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

My P's are doing similar things, rubbing up against each other and also swimming at a 90 degree angle for just a second then straightening up. Anyone else had this? I just found a small fry in the tank (got very excited but i believe its from the mollies that i keep in their as feeders).
Anyone know where i can see a pic of piranha fry?


----------



## trenchcoat_pervert (Apr 13, 2004)

I noticed that they cut back on their eating overnight as well, my P's have been some regular eating machines before I moved them, going thru 6 dozen med. red comets in just over 2 days time. They dont like the new lights in this tank, they are too bright for them. Any suggestions without having to dim the light? Like some good plants or something that they can hide in? Havent got a stand yet, so my tank is right next to me on my computer desk. By the way, my name is John, live just outside of marion, ohio and I have 5 p's all ranging from 5"-7 1/2 "


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Are comets the only thing you feed your Ps?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I noticed most people replied this thread are newbies...

Anyway...check out my Pix gallery...there are some pix of breeding reds while doing it...


----------



## trenchcoat_pervert (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been feeding them a lot of comets, mostly because I love the "SHOW" Have beefheart from a friend that has steroids and talapia mixed into it. There is a cattle slaughterhouse about 5 minutes from my front door and on tuesdays you can get a beefheart thats still warm...LOL. So we'd take the beefheart and run it thru a food processor and mix in the steroids and talapia. They usually bash pretty good on it. For a Holiday treat I put 2 4" pumpkinseeds, 2 5" blue gill and 2 4 1/2" perch in the tank. It was really sweet. Just something about a fish swimming about with half a head....LOL They lasted a little over a week. Had a few chunks that I had to scoop out though. My P's are now adjusted to my new tank, they devoured the comet that I had left in the tank. I was worried that it might take them a while to adjust to the new tank, but it's thrash and bash time again.

Later,
John


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

trenchcoat_pervert said:


> So we'd take the beefheart and run it thru a food processor and mix in the steroids and talapia. They usually bash pretty good on it.


 What are you smoking man?
Feeding your P's steroids!!!!!!This is outrageous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I suggest you to give your P's to a person that really cares about them!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Bluegill, perch and pumpkinseed. OMG.. I hope if those fish are wild caught you are giving them some kind of anti parasite treatment. Piranhas have it hard enough adapting to the captive environment, than possibly collecting parasites not indigenous to their home land&#8230;

Steroids!!! Wow.. And I thought I was creative feeding my fish Viagra and Spanish fly

PS..

I hope you are trimming the fat and removing the visceral linning from the fresh beefheart. You poor poor fishys


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> PS..
> 
> I hope you are trimming the fat and removing the visceral linning from the fresh beefheart. You poor poor fishys


 collector, what parts do you trim off your beefheart, what does it look like and why? I feed my Ps beefheart but its only the part that is all red meat, none of the white sh*t on the sides.... I'm curious to know what, why and what it looks like that you cut off it.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

and i would say no to roids and other added "supplements" to your Ps food, if you balance thier diet enough with natural foods they will grow to be beautiful, strong, healthy specimins.

Ian

edit: and another thing, so what I'm drunk....


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

EZ_Ian said:


> and i would say no to roids and other added "supplements" to your Ps food, if you balance thier diet enough with natural foods they will grow to be beautiful, strong, healthy specimins.
> 
> Ian
> 
> edit: and another thing, so what I'm drunk....










Yup i agree!! Dnt use supplements!! Stick wiv shrimp, mussels, krill, cichlid pellets and algae wafers wiv the odd feeder lol









U might need a bigger tank again soon!! 5 in a 55g at 20g per fish???


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

EZ_Ian said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > PS..
> ...


 I'm not 100% sure it's called the visceral lining. But when I get beef heart. and cut directly in half. There is fat on one side. On the other side there is some kind of membrain covering the meat. I trim the membrain off too. Then just lean fat free meat. Looks better than any steak I ever ate. But I couldn't take food from my babies...

Honestly just knowing what it is keeps me from cooking and sampling.


----------



## trenchcoat_pervert (Apr 13, 2004)

The only poor little fishies in my fish tank are the feeders......I Love my Piranha...Wife sometimes gets jealous I think!!! LOL

As far as the beefheart with the roids.......most of the beefheart I have came with the fish from my buddy, my fish are very healthy. Just look at the pics.........

Later,


----------

